# green circles -vs- groomers



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Groomers are just runs that are groomed by a snowcat... They can be a "green circle" or a "blue square" etc. 

Where do you usually ride? I guessing somewhere in the mid west or east coast ?


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

WasatchMan said:


> Groomers are just runs that are groomed by a snowcat... They can be a "green circle" or a "blue square" etc.
> 
> Where do you usually ride? I guessing somewhere in the mid west or east coast ?


Thanks for that explanation - I'm still a snowboarding newbie.

I've only been snowboarding for 1 weekend and that was in Aspen last year. I actually did my boarding at the base of Snowmass by the village center....


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh ok nice. At least you have a good resort to work with.

And yes, you were most likely boarding on a green circle.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

By "groomers" do you mean the bunny hill? Pretty much all greens and most blues at resorts are groomed.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

how in the hell do you have 157 posts and not know that green circles are groomers?


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Is this a serious question?


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

you spent a whole weekend at snowmass and didn't get off the bunny hill?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

If you pick up where you left off then I think it would be a reasonable goal to move away from the "bunny hill" to the other green runs. They will look a lot like the "bunny hill" but longer and maybe a little steeper.

FYI, you can just call them "greens," "blues," and "blacks." People don't usually call runs "circle," "square," and "diamond."

Edit: "groomers" look as if someone took a comb to the snow (grooming -- get it?). The multiple lines resemble corduroy cloth so people also refer to "groomers" as "corduroy."


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

IdahoFreshies said:


> how in the hell do you have 157 posts and not know that green circles are groomers?


Hey, it appears that he lives down south and gets out one weekend a year. Most of his posts are about buying gear for or planning his annual trip
That's got to be as frustrating as discovering surfing on vacation when you live in Kansas.

To the OP....dude, get a regular morning group 1 hour lesson on your trip this year. You'll get way more out of your brief time on the snow! Enjoy!


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Generally speaking a double black is too steep to get a grooming cat up or down it unless it is a winch cat. I have actually seen it done at Mt. Hood Meadows where the head of our grooming department actually lowered a $2 million dollar cat down A-Zone in Heather Canyon to groom a 50 degree pitch with the Herpa Winch Cat anchoring it at the top. Rob is crazy Mo-Fo!!!!....


I've always been interested in how that works. My resort just got a new winch cat for some of the steeper black runs. Did you see what they tie off to at the top of the run?

OP, def move onto the other green runs that the resort has to offer. They vary more a far as turns and cat tracks go and will push you more than bunny hill will. Plus, less falls off lifts and such since the runs are longer.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> the Herpa Winch Cat


Uses Abreva for lube?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

skycdo said:


> I've always been interested in how that works.


Behind The Scenes: Grooming The Steeps | Mount Hood Meadows Ski Resort


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Grizz said:


> Uses Abreva for lube?


I got it (the joke, not the affliction).


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> the Herpa Winch Cat


does it have a sister derpa cat also?



Grizz said:


> Behind The Scenes: Grooming The Steeps | Mount Hood Meadows Ski Resort


now thats bad ass! that would be fun. but just like the article says, the first time would be brick shitting to say the least im not afraid of steeps or heights (obviously since i ride them), so i think i would have fun doing that.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> does it have a sister derpa cat also?


Sis Phyllis?


----------



## KSKENE (Dec 24, 2011)

when it comes to learning, my philosophy is that your not gonna learn to go down bigger slopes by going down small ones. Go up the mountain and then take it slow, really slow. Fall a lot but don't be afraid to fall. You will get used to the terrain and learn to ride it well. just my 10 cents.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

To the OP, this is what gromed trail looks like at the beginning of the day:










Take it easy your first run of the season (maybe on the bunny trail to get your legs back). Then make sure you hit up the greens and then some blues after you feel you can carve your turns. DO NOT stay on the bunny hill all day!


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

LuckyRVA said:


> Take it easy your first run of the season (maybe on the bunny trail to get your legs back). Then make sure you hit up the greens and then some blues after you feel you can carve your turns. DO NOT stay on the bunny hill all day!


Totally agree. Don't be afraid to fall. Get your legs and then start going up the chairs and hitting the greens then the blues. The is no reason you shouldn't be trying a blue run on your second day....just gotta be okay with falling.

My first day learning to ride was a total mess. No lessons and learning with another buddy so we were just winging it. We fell so many times we could barely walk the next day. However, by the end of day one, we were slowly working our way down an easier blue run with some success.

You just gotta get to the top of the hill and figure out how to get down. Nothing on a blue run will be too bad that you will get in any sort of trouble.


----------

